# borders/frames



## mickey1 (Sep 18, 2009)

I am a very, very amateur photographer beginning out in the sporting pictures business. I am even more amateur at using photoshop.

I need borders for my team shots with the ability to put the team name and date. I dont need anything unusually special - just some color with maybe some graphics of a football, baseketball, volleyball, etc... within the border.

I think I can use Photoshop for this, but I have been playing with it trying to add layers to produce certain borders. It is not working.  I am using Photoshop Elements 3.0 which I think is archaic but it came with a printer for free.

I would rather spend $50 and get a generic border that I could change colors and sport. It would be great to be able to transfer team pictures right onto the border or vice versa.

Where could I buy such software that would produce easy to use borders for my team pictures?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KmH (Sep 19, 2009)

You can get a lot of stuff printed ready made:

Mpix.com - Memory Mates

while you learn how to use photoshop.


----------



## mickey1 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank you KmH for your reply.  Instead of having to download my pics on a site and pay for their work, I am interested in having the ability to download premade borders that I just click and download onto my computer and then I can transfer my pics onto the borders.  And I have seen some websites that do this stuff but the borders are not for sports pictures.

I need a dedicated sports web site that offers attractive borders that would flow around a team pic.

Thanks again.


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 21, 2009)

Make a new blank page in PS, choose any color you like to fill it or a pattern, word or anything you need, drag n drop your pic on it, this will be layer one, go edit, free transform, resize your pic layer using the measurement guage at top and side of the ps screen, alter the layer till the background layer gives the border you require, click a tool when your happy, the box will ask if transform is complete, click yes, go edit or image, flatten image or merge layer then save as whatever, job done. H


----------

